# Los alemanes se dan cuenta ahora que a sido un error colaborar con China. Merkel tenia que haber leido Burbuja.



## Antonio Barcelo (23 Ene 2022)

¿Cómo actuar ante China? - YouTube 

Manda cojones. Ahora se dan cuenta que a sido un error, China les ha robado todo y ahora seran los Chinos los que lideraran la construcción de maquinaria, sector que han dominado los alemanes desde hace un montón de años. Que estupidos, ahora la riqueza se ira de Europa hacia China y mientras su clase media aumenta la nuestra disminuye. Que imbéciles.


----------



## Vulcan86 (23 Ene 2022)

Les han engañado como a chinos


----------



## Agente Coulson (23 Ene 2022)

No es que les hayan engañado. Es simplemente que en democracia los gobiernos hacen planes a 4 años vista y no se preocupan de saber qué consecuencias tienen sus decisiones a largo plazo.

A corto plazo tenían mano de obra barata y beneficios. A largo plazo... Que se ocupe el gobierno al que le toque.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (23 Ene 2022)

Exacto, más que engaño es un "no se podía saber"


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Ene 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> No es que les hayan engañado. Es simplemente que en democracia los gobiernos hacen planes a 4 años vista y no se preocupan de saber qué consecuencias tienen sus decisiones a largo plazo.
> 
> A corto plazo tenían mano de obra barata y beneficios. A largo plazo... Que se ocupe el gobierno al que le toque.



Si crees que tienen algo que ver en estas decisiones los políticos de baba o los oligopolios que les pastorean, es que no te han esterado de na! 

esto son políticas desde la cima para implementar “medidas” y ahora hemos llegado a otra fase


----------



## sirpask (23 Ene 2022)

Nos han engañado como a chinos.

Ahora tienen ciencia, tecnologia, universidades muy por encima de la media mundial, mano de obra cualificada y mucha pasta.

Punto, set y partido.


----------



## Redwall (23 Ene 2022)

Para tener contentos a los chinos y venderles les permitía meter todas las cosas que producimos los demás ,ropa,calzado ,etc,etc,Ahora para que los sudafricanos les compren coches les dejan vender naranjas ,jodiendonos a nosotros .




Que les den por culo


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)

Es que todo no puede ser. Tener la bolsa llena y la china borracha no es posible todo a la vez.
Que la avaricia rompe el saco es una certeza irrefutable se sabe desde hace eones.

Pero tampoco se lo tomen a mal: los procesos históricos de todas las civilizaciones
tienen parecidos mecanismos de desplazamiento.


----------



## NPCpremiun (23 Ene 2022)

¿de verdad?​


Agente Coulson dijo:


> No es que les hayan engañado. Es simplemente que en democracia los gobiernos hacen planes a 4 años vista y no se preocupan de saber qué consecuencias tienen sus decisiones a largo plazo.
> A corto plazo tenían mano de obra barata y beneficios. A largo plazo... Que se ocupe el gobierno al que le toque.



Yo creo que si saben lo que va a pasar a largo plazo, lo saben desde antes de llegar a los puestos de mando.


----------



## SBrixton (23 Ene 2022)

Unos pensaban que con esa tactica domesticarian y dominarian China, otros por que suponia una fiesta para las finanzas que necesitan estimulos esponenciales, los emporios industriales por su beneficio (aspecto intrinseco liberal de no mirar a la patria). Se supone que estas decisiones las tomaban los mas listos del mundo, menos mal porque se han hecho un Darwin civilizatorio y con tiempo para pensarlo.

Pero algun dia, cuando escriban la historia diran que la culpa fue de las clases bajas cristianas, que eran vagos, careros, se morian muy viejos, les gustaba disfrutar la vida, comian animales, les encataba el sexo incluso con desconocidos, etc, etc, que tanto se ha escuchado los lustros que llevo pisando este planeta.


----------



## EGO (23 Ene 2022)

¿Engañado?

Mas bien los politicos occidentales traidores se han vendido a China.

De todas maneras los alemanes son los mejores ingenieros del mundo.Si se les pasa por la punta del cipote reconstruyen su industria en pocos años y le pegan una patada en los huevos a los copistas chinos.


----------



## SOY (23 Ene 2022)

Lo de la progresía no les gusta para ellos, pero SÍ para el resto.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Funciovago (23 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Si crees que tienen algo que ver en estas decisiones los políticos de baba o los oligopolios que les pastorean, es que no te han esterado de na!
> 
> esto son políticas desde la cima para implementar “medidas” y ahora hemos llegado a otra fase



Exacto, vaya ingenuidad la de la gente, ¿no está más claro que el agua que no se preocupan lo más mínimo por sus ciudadanos?.

Estaba muy claro que lo de china era pegarse un tiro en el pie... que ellos tengan todas las facilidades del mundo para vender en nuestros países mientras nosotros tenemos impuestos de c02, y 20.000 trabas


----------



## brotes_verdes (23 Ene 2022)

Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion

Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.

Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (23 Ene 2022)

Tanto si los políticos occidentales han obedecido a las élites en este aspecto como si no, son igual de culpables.

En el primer caso son las marionetas de unas élites que quiere destruir Europa entera y arrasar todos los valores primordiales y el modo de vida que estos han creado. Son unos traidores, unos hijos de puta satanistas y globalistas y uno bastardos tan malvados que deberían ser ejecutados por haberlo arruinado todo.

En el segundo caso son unos totales y absolutos inútiles además de corruptos y vagos, no han previsto lo que cualquier forero de aquí lleva avisando desde hace años o lo que muchos otros medios y economistas ya han avisado hace muchos más años.
En este caso a esos políticos les ha importado una mierda arruinar su país, a las futuras generaciones y han pasado como de la mierda del futuro; su única estrategia ha sido vender la industria a China para que durante sus 4 años de gobierno todo parezca de color de rosa y si el país se arruina en 5 o 6 años por eso mismo pues no es su problema porque ese marrón ya se lo come el próximo gobernante.
En este segundo caso también deberían ser ajusticiados.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Ene 2022)

Les han hecho lo que les hicieron a los franceses hace décadas con los aviones y otras cosas.
Lo hacen igual con todo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Ene 2022)

...el capitalismo palillero ...mucho discurso solemne sobre liberalismo etc...pero en cuanto les sueltan 4 perras, al día siguiente ni se acuerdan.

La ostia de los cartofen va a ser brutal....y se la han buscado ellos solitos.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Les han engañado como a chinos



Hace muchos años que no escucho esa expresión. Qué curioso, no?


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (23 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Engañado?
> 
> Mas bien los politicos occidentales traidores se han vendido a China.
> 
> De todas maneras los alemanes son los mejores ingenieros del mundo.Si se les pasa por la punta del cipote reconstruyen su industria en pocos años y le pegan una patada en los huevos a los copistas chinos.



Eso era antes. Los jóvenes alemanes son la misma purria progre del resto de Europa y con la cabeza muy llena de tonterías. Lo que pasa es que siguen viviendo de las rentas, pero eso no durará siempre.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (23 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Tanto si los políticos occidentales han obedecido a las élites en este aspecto como si no, son igual de culpables.
> 
> En el primer caso son las marionetas de unas élites que quiere destruir Europa entera y arrasar todos los valores primordiales y el modo de vida que estos han creado. Son unos traidores, unos hijos de puta satanistas y globalistas y uno bastardos tan malvados que deberían ser ejecutados por haberlo arruinado todo.
> 
> ...



Muy cierto lo que comenta, amigo forero. Es tal cual.


----------



## larios357 (23 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



A la altura de quita esas viñas, esas vacas.. ,y deja el país hecho un solar.. que nosotros te daremos pasta para chiringuitos varios e implementar políticas nwo. 

No tendrás nada y todo será un puto desastre, tampoco se podía saber


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> No es que les hayan engañado. Es simplemente que en democracia los gobiernos hacen planes a 4 años vista y no se preocupan de saber qué consecuencias tienen sus decisiones a largo plazo.
> 
> A corto plazo tenían mano de obra barata y beneficios. A largo plazo... Que se ocupe el gobierno al que le toque.



Y una cosa importantísima: Sacrificaron todo al Dios del Libre Mercado, olvidaron que la economía no deja de ser "una patita más" de la política. Los chinos han hecho política económica, los empresarios occidentales solo han hecho negocio, pero claro, pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Nos han engañado como a chinos.
> 
> Ahora tienen ciencia, tecnologia, universidades muy por encima de la media mundial, mano de obra cualificada y mucha pasta.
> 
> Punto, set y partido.



Y una inteligencia media superior con una también superior capacidad de sacrificio y mentalidad de pertenencia al grupo. A ver como los medio-retarders occidentales superan a los chinos, que no olvidemos, China ha sido la primera potencia económica del mundo durante más del 90% del tiempo durante los últimos 2.000 años.


----------



## Charlatan (23 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Engañado?
> 
> Mas bien los politicos occidentales traidores se han vendido a China.
> 
> De todas maneras los alemanes son los mejores ingenieros del mundo.Si se les pasa por la punta del cipote reconstruyen su industria en pocos años y le pegan una patada en los huevos a los copistas chinos.



los alemanes de ahora no son como los de antes.......tienen netflix,ps5 .......


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

Redwall dijo:


> Para tener contentos a los chinos y venderles les permitía meter todas las cosas que producimos los demás ,ropa,calzado ,etc,etc,Ahora para que los sudafricanos les compren coches les dejan vender naranjas ,jodiendonos a nosotros .
> 
> Que les den por culo



Impusieron algo lógico: Si quieres vender en China debes fabricar (parte) en China, pero además si quieres licencia para fabricar en China debes crear una sociedad donee el 50% sea participada por capital (¿estatal?) chino. Así es como se crea economía y se desasrrolla un país.


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Unos pensaban que con esa tactica domesticarian y dominarian China, otros por que suponia una fiesta para las finanzas que necesitan estimulos esponenciales, los emporios industriales por su beneficio (aspecto intrinseco liberal de no mirar a la patria). Se supone que estas decisiones las tomaban los mas listos del mundo, menos mal porque se han hecho un Darwin civilizatorio y con tiempo para pensarlo.
> 
> Pero algun dia, cuando escriban la historia diran que la culpa fue de las clases bajas cristianas, que eran vagos, careros, se morian muy viejos, les gustaba disfrutar la vida, comian animales, les encataba el sexo incluso con desconocidos, etc, etc, que tanto se ha escuchado los lustros que llevo pisando este planeta.



No es la inteligencia el motor de este cambio, sino la codicia.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (23 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



A mí me contaron de un caso algo similar. Era una pequeña empresa que hacía calderas de gas. Los chinos les compraron 2-3 'para probarlas' con la promesa de hacer algún pedido importante. Al de un tiempo se enteraron de que se habían dedicado a desmontar hasta la última pieza para saber cómo funcionaban y que se la habían copiado. Nunca hubo el gran pedido prometido y la empresa china a vender copias de su producto como pipas en su país.

Y por mucho que les denuncies, China no va a hacer ni caso y nadie te va a compensar. Esto fue hace más de 10 años. A saber cómo habrán acabado, pero seguro que han usado ese diseño como base para luego vender más por África y por los países latinoamericanos, donde los chinos se han posicionado muy bien.


----------



## panizal (23 Ene 2022)

Ahora que se dan cuenta que llevar la tecnología a otro lugar hace que pierdas empleo y además te copian, nos falta la segunda parte: 

Dejar que USA dicte todas nuestras políticas nos ha jodido social y económicamente el país.


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Engañado?
> 
> Mas bien los politicos occidentales traidores se han vendido a China.
> 
> De todas maneras los alemanes son los mejores ingenieros del mundo.Si se les pasa por la punta del cipote reconstruyen su industria en pocos años y le pegan una patada en los huevos a los copistas chinos.



Los alemanes son conscientes de que son los mejores del mundo desarrollando maquinaria ... de los siglos XIX y XX. No tienen nada "relevante" en electrónica y microprocesadores, no tienen nada que se le parezca a Samsung, Intel, Apple, etc. Están un la "Industrie 3.0" y no consiguen migrar a la "Industrie 4.0" a pesar de la cantidadad de pasta gansa que se están gastando en ello.


----------



## Gusman (23 Ene 2022)

Los chinos son una raza mejorada para el trabajo como esclavo. Otras razas no pueden competir.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)

Yo solo se que los USAnos sólo empezaron a quejarse de la externalización de la fabricación a China 
después de 2008. Antes de eso, todos (demócratas y republicanos y pqalanganeros) se hacían pajas
con que que EEUU era "nación de clase media", una nación en la que sólo había 'trabajos inteligentes', 
es decir, trabajos de cuello blanco y "bien pagados".

Sólo después del fiasco de 2008 los USAnos se dieron cuenta de que una nación de cuello blanco
era imposible, una utopía. Para salvar la cara, pasaron a culpar a China en lugar de a ellos mismos.
Y aquí estamos...


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Exacto, vaya ingenuidad la de la gente, ¿no está más claro que el agua que no se preocupan lo más mínimo por sus ciudadanos?.
> 
> Estaba muy claro que lo de china era pegarse un tiro en el pie... que ellos tengan todas las facilidades del mundo para vender en nuestros países mientras nosotros tenemos impuestos de c02, y 20.000 trabas



Recuerdo un documental sobre como la "progre" Canada prohíbia fabricar cualquier cosa de amianto, pero claro, allí hay minas de amianto que están a plena producción exportandolo todo a China, luego aparecían termos "con amianto" en Alemania comercializados por Makro y fabricados en China, eso sí, prohibidísimo comercializar cualquier producto con amianto en Europa.

Lo del CO2 es un engañabobos tremendo: No se debe cargar con impuestos de CO2 a quien fabrica, sino a quien consume. ¿Qué haría esto?: Que toda la HIPROCRESÍA occidental de derrumbara, no es a los chinos a quienes hay que exigirles que reduzcan sus emisiones de CO2 mientras hipócritamente le compramos todo lo que producen emitiendo CO2 rechistnado, sino que paguen quienes están consumiendo la producción de CO2. Eso encarecería los productos chinos frente a los europeos.

Otra tampa china: La economía va por "expectativas futuras", no por la realidad. Apple vale más que el PIB de Francia, lo que es a todas luces un disparate irracional, no por los beneficios actuales, sino por lo que se supone que Apple será en el futuro. Pues bien, la cotización del Renmimbi es abosultamente irracional y manipulada, en caso de "flotar" libremente en el interbancario se revalorizaría a valores estratosféricos, pero claro, no se hace por la manipulación estatal china para que no se encarezca su producción (en vez de cotizar un renminbi a 0,16$ es posible que su valor estuviera más cerca de la paridad que el cambio oficial).


----------



## jota1971 (23 Ene 2022)

¿ Vosotros habeis visto Maquinas, Coches, Camiones , etc Chinos ? YO NO, digo maquinas de verdad con acero inoxidable y motores electricos o de combustion potentes.......cuando las veamos por Europa ya entonces hablamos, yo todo lo que veo de China es Puta mierda de plastico y electronica de 3-5 años de vida......BASURA.....


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



Tampoco te creas que les enseñamos los planes del diseño del último microprocesador ARM. Esas técnicas las conoce hoy día hasta un retrasado mental en el más atrasado de los países en vías de crecimiento.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)

Como dijo Marx una vez: todo lo sólido se funde en el aire. Traduciendo eso a un lenguaje no filosófico,
significa que, en la era histórica, todas nuestras creencias, costumbres, incluso las más enraizadas
(las que adoptamos como sentido común), son históricas, es decir, fueron fabricadas por alguien, 
en algún lugar y en algún momento. La ideología no brota de forma natural en el ser humano, 
siempre es enseñada y desarrollada en circunstancias especiales (es decir, la Historia).


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> ¿ Vosotros habeis visto Maquinas, Coches, Camiones , etc Chinos ? YO NO, digo maquinas de verdad con acero inoxidable y motores electricos o de combustion potentes.......cuando las veamos por Europa ya entonces hablamos, yo todo lo que veo de China es Puta mierda de plastico y electronica de 3-5 años de vida......BASURA.....



Pues está usted muy equivocado. Fabrican de todo, mayormente basura, pero también productos de calidad y están en la vanguardia tecnológia en telefonía, informática y electrónica, que es para que se haga una idea "la primera división" de la tecnología actual (Alemanía estaría en la segunda división y España en regional). En cierto modo no han comprado media Europa por las reticencias occidentales, pero claro, una vez que tengan el bastón del mando económico mundial verás como van a predicar más globalización y libre mercado, lo que no han aceptado para ellos hasta ahora, con el objetivo de acaparar la producción del resto del planeta. En este caso tienen un cinismo similar al francés.


----------



## jolu (23 Ene 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> ¿ Vosotros habeis visto Maquinas, Coches, Camiones , etc Chinos ? YO NO, digo maquinas de verdad con acero inoxidable y motores electricos o de combustion potentes.......cuando las veamos por Europa ya entonces hablamos, yo todo lo que veo de China es Puta mierda de plastico y electronica de 3-5 años de vida......BASURA.....



Eso mismo decian de los moviles hace 10 años.

Te veo con un coche chino en 10 años, serás lo único que puedas pagar.


----------



## Tiresias (23 Ene 2022)

Tantos tenían que haber leído burbuja.info! 

Menos mal que algunos ya lo hicimos a tiempo.


----------



## brotes_verdes (23 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tampoco te creas que les enseñamos los planes del diseño del último microprocesador ARM. Esas técnicas las conoce hoy día hasta un retrasado mental en el más atrasado de los países en vías de crecimiento.



No. El "saber hacer" no es tan facil de copiar.

Es como la informatica. Te pueden dar un codigo fuente bajado de github, pero entender lo que hace y como cambiar cosas sin que rompa es muy dificil si no tienes la documentacion y la experiencia.

Pues con los chinos igual. Te pueden comprar un producto, desarmarlo y con el tiempo y gastando dinero, aprender como se hace.

Pero es que a cambio de promesas vacias, muchas empresas españolas han regalado ese conocimiento a los chinos. El caso de los jamones es paradigmatico.

Y lo han hecho esas pequeñas empresas. No las elites, ni los reptilianos. Sino Pepe, el dueño de un secadero de jamones en Teruel.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Ene 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Eso mismo decian de los moviles hace 10 años.
> 
> Te veo con un coche chino en 10 años, serás lo único que puedas pagar.



Esto. ¿Os acordáis de los coches coreanos en los 90's? ¿Y ahora quién es el guapo que se atreve a decir que un Hyundai o un Kia actual son kk?

A los coches chinos les queda una década a lo sumo para pasar a jugar en las grandes ligas.


----------



## feldene flash (23 Ene 2022)

los chinos estan demostrando ser los mas inteligentes desde hace años , en nada dominan el mundo


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Ene 2022)

los alemongers han destruido europa mas veces que ninguna potencia exterior de ningun otro continente
y la peña temiendo a los chinos, a los aliens o a los asteroides

son basicamente como pedro sanchez pero las salchichas que comen no son la de begoño


----------



## Dr. Oldman (23 Ene 2022)

Que les follen a los alemanes. yo estoy aprendiendo mandarin


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Ene 2022)

Eso se soluciona poniendo imágenes de nazis cada vez que hablen de la Afd.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Ene 2022)

Cualquier persona normal sabía las consecuencias. Se ha hecho por otros motivos ocultos.


----------



## juantxxxo (23 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> *esto son políticas desde la cima para implementar “medidas” y ahora hemos llegado a otra fase*



THIS!!

Pegaron el acelerón en los 90 especialmente y con la entrada del euro. Ahora, el tejido industrial y de eso que llamaban I+D+i Europeo, está bajo mínimos.



brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



No me creo que les enseñasen todo el proceso "de gratis". Me la juego y apuesto a que hubo mucho dinero por medio.


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Ene 2022)

Nuestra única posibilidad es que la demografía China colapse más rápido que la nuestra gracias al sistema excesivamente opresivo que tienen. Allí la vida humana no vale nada y eso se está notando más rápido de lo que esperaban.


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Ene 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> A mí me contaron de un caso algo similar. Era una pequeña empresa que hacía calderas de gas. Los chinos les compraron 2-3 'para probarlas' con la promesa de hacer algún pedido importante. Al de un tiempo se enteraron de que se habían dedicado a desmontar hasta la última pieza para saber cómo funcionaban y que se la habían copiado. Nunca hubo el gran pedido prometido y la empresa china a vender copias de su producto como pipas en su país.
> 
> Y por mucho que les denuncies, China no va a hacer ni caso y nadie te va a compensar. Esto fue hace más de 10 años. A saber cómo habrán acabado, pero seguro que han usado ese diseño como base para luego vender más por África y por los países latinoamericanos, donde los chinos se han posicionado muy bien.



En la empresa donde trabaja mi padre (top mundial en su sector) los chinos compraron 2 máquinas. Mandaron allí al técnico para que se las montase pero sólo había 1. Preguntó dónde estaban las piezas de la otra. 
+ Se han perdido en aduanas dijeron los chinos. 
- Os ayudamos a reclamar, no puede ser que habrá pasado. 
+ No pasa nada tú monta ésta, no pasa nada.

A los 2 años en una feria todas las empresas chinas vendían una copia de su máquina. Entre las piezas de una para copiar y aprender a montar la máquina con la otra y la ayuda del técnico les habían jodido vivos.


----------



## Busher (23 Ene 2022)

¿Recordais aquello de los penes pequeños de los japoneses de South Park...?

Pues eso... nada que no se supiese de la paciencia oriental ni de su capacidad para elaborar estrategias a largo plazo, vencer a traves de la relajacion y el "orgullito" occidental, solo que al final han sido los chinos y no los japoneses.


----------



## Apretrujillos (23 Ene 2022)

Siempre es lo mismo. Todo lo que el comunismo toca se pudre.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Ene 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> ¿Cómo actuar ante China? - YouTube
> 
> Manda cojones. Ahora se dan cuenta que a sido un error, China les ha robado todo y ahora seran los Chinos los que lideraran la construcción de maquinaria, sector que han dominado los alemanes desde hace un montón de años. Que estupidos, ahora la riqueza se ira de Europa hacia China y mientras su clase media aumenta la nuestra disminuye. Que imbéciles.



Alguien ha vendido los países para ganar unos añitos, pero ahora se ven los resultados


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Ene 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> A mí me contaron de un caso algo similar. Era una pequeña empresa que hacía calderas de gas. Los chinos les compraron 2-3 'para probarlas' con la promesa de hacer algún pedido importante. Al de un tiempo se enteraron de que se habían dedicado a desmontar hasta la última pieza para saber cómo funcionaban y que se la habían copiado. Nunca hubo el gran pedido prometido y la empresa china a vender copias de su producto como pipas en su país.
> 
> Y por mucho que les denuncies, China no va a hacer ni caso y nadie te va a compensar. Esto fue hace más de 10 años. A saber cómo habrán acabado, pero seguro que han usado ese diseño como base para luego vender más por África y por los países latinoamericanos, donde los chinos se han posicionado muy bien.



Cada día me reafirmo más en que sólo deberían existir los caucásicos. El resto son todo parásitos, ladrones y copiaspegas de baja calidad, altamente cuneteables. CEREBRO CERO. Creatividad cero. Imaginación cero. Parasitismo a full.

Luego dicen de los habichuelos.


----------



## EGO (23 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los alemanes son conscientes de que son los mejores del mundo desarrollando maquinaria ... de los siglos XIX y XX. No tienen nada "relevante" en electrónica y microprocesadores, no tienen nada que se le parezca a Samsung, Intel, Apple, etc. Están un la "Industrie 3.0" y no consiguen migrar a la "Industrie 4.0" a pesar de la cantidadad de pasta gansa que se están gastando en ello.



Ya te he dicho que cuando los alemanes quieran se ponen a la cabeza de lo que les de la gana.

Por cierto...que en China la marca de coches con mas matriculaciones es Wolkswagen.















Ventas coches - China - Septiembre 2021: El mercado se hunde


Las ventas de coches nuevos en China han alcanzado las 1.751.000 unidades en el mes de septiembre de 2021. Un resultado que, comparado con el obtenido en el mismo periodo del año.




www.motor.es





Hasta a los chinos les mola la ingenieria alemana.


----------



## Polietileno (23 Ene 2022)

Y por qué no iban a saberlo? Por ejemplo que China se haya subido al carro de las renovables ha hecho bajar mucho su precio además que ha impedido que EEUU y Rusia paralizará su desarrollo. Y con el tema electrolizadores va ser lo mismo. 

Europa y China tienen intereses parecidos en tema energético, no es como cuando dominaba la Urss y EEUU que tenían ellos el control y ponían palos en las ruedas a otro tipo de energía.


----------



## Decipher (23 Ene 2022)

Nuestras élites son unos traidores incompetentes.


----------



## jotace (23 Ene 2022)

Fueron los políticos los que vendieron a occidente cuando la famosa globalización de los 90 ¿recordáis los perroflautas antiglobalización?

Ahora los mismos políticos nos cosen a impuestos con excusas medioambientales porque el currito va a trabajar o al ocio en su utilitario de 10 años y disfruta de electrodomésticos, aire acondicionado y calefacción y nos invitan a consumir de proximidad mientras continúan permitiendo y fomentando que las lentejas vengan de Canadá, los espárragos de China, las judías de Chile, los limones de Argentina...


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Ene 2022)

Yo me preocuparía menos de las máquinas y más de la población.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (23 Ene 2022)

Occidente está acabado, y no es culpa de los chinos, todo lo malo nos lo hemos buscado nosotros solitos democráticamente.

Si China nos ha sacado ventaja es porque nosotros nos hemos dedicado a imprimir dinero, repartir paguitas, contratar funcivagos para que miren las musarañas, cargarnos el mercado laboral con derechitos laborales, saboteado la productividad de nuestras empresas y llenado todo de regulaciones, licencias, impuestos y tasas hasta para vender un paquete de pipas. Todos quieren ecologismo y justicia social, pero nadie quiere asumir las consecuencias.

Hemos estado 50 años abusando de la gallina de los huevos de oro hasta matarla, y encima ahora vienen los lloros porque los emergentes nos han comido la tostada con sus granjas intensivas y a estos les importa un comino si las gallos violan a las gallinas, si viven en un cubículo comido de mierda o si los huevos dan cáncer, lo que importa es vender muchos huevos a bajo coste.
Si no fuese por China y otros países asiáticos ahora el precio de casi todo sería varias veces superior, eso si lo hay disponible.

Encima ahora los sociolistos intentando meter la semana de 4 días laborales con calzador, poco jodidos estamos.


----------



## la_trotona (23 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



Hay que ser tontos, pero que muy tontos, y ahora los chinos son los adalides del libre mercado cuando ellos son lo más proteccionista. Jetas un rato.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)

Un detalle de los que muy pocos mencionan es que los países 
que han desarrollado el espíritu colectivo en sus sociedades
son los que están saliendo airosos de las crisis sistémicas.
No hay mas que ver cuales son los que mejor se enfrentan
a las dificultades económicas y sociales, para darse cuenta.

Y donde están aquellos que han atomizado sus sociedades
promoviendo el individualismo como epítome del desarrollo
humano. Ver a unos y a otros nos debería abrir los ojos.
La IV revolución industrial está al alcance de aquellos, no de
occidente. pa'que se pongan las pilas...


----------



## pacomer (23 Ene 2022)

Merkel ha sido la cosa más nefasta para Europa que quepa recordar. todos los males actuales vienen de la culo gordo esta.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ene 2022)

El liberalismo, ese cancer


----------



## Tales90 (23 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



Pero eso lo he visto, llegan compran un buen secadero, contratan a los antiguos empleados, ven como funciona todo, copian todo, venden el negocio y a montarlo en su pais.


----------



## Ufo (23 Ene 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> ¿Cómo actuar ante China? - YouTube
> 
> Manda cojones. Ahora se dan cuenta que a sido un error, China les ha robado todo y ahora seran los Chinos los que lideraran la construcción de maquinaria, sector que han dominado los alemanes desde hace un montón de años. Que estupidos, ahora la riqueza se ira de Europa hacia China y mientras su clase media aumenta la nuestra disminuye. Que imbéciles.



Tontos no fueron por menos los que se llevaron las fábricas a China que ahora nadan en dinero... Conozco casos que pequeñas empresas que mandaron la producción a China y los dueños pasaron de ricos a millonarios


----------



## Ufo (23 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



Es que no hubo conspiraciones, China se hizo rica a costa de ganar poco y trabajar mucho, y después hizo lo que llevamos haciendo en Europa desde hace siglos


----------



## Mateo77 (23 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Si crees que tienen algo que ver en estas decisiones los políticos de baba o los oligopolios que les pastorean, es que no te han esterado de na!
> 
> esto son políticas desde la cima para implementar “medidas” y ahora hemos llegado a otra fase



Yo no creo que haya gobiernos en la sombra per sé. Lo que ocurre es que los poderes en la sombra intentan medrar siempre a costa del poder real, aprovechando sus debilidades. La democracia es el modelo perfecto para que estos poderes en la sombra se hagan muy fuertes. Una razón es la que se ha dicho, que el gobernante solo se preocupa por el corto plazo, tanto buscando la reelección con medidas efectistas como buscando afianzar su propia situación una vez salga del poder. Otra debilidad es que es fácil establecer lobbies para influenciar a los políticos (mediante sobornos o subvenciones) y para influenciar a los votantes (mediante los medios).

Con las democracias se ha conseguido descristianizar la sociedad, y el resultado es que cada cual mira por si mismo y su familia. De la mano de la desaparición de los gobiernos estables en el tiempo ha venido la desaparición del gobierno de la enseñanza de Cristo, y el resultado es el que tenemos. El problema es sistémico, y está en el orden surgido de las revoluciones, tanto el burgués-liberal como el comunista-colectivista.


----------



## Zaylon (23 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> los alemongers han destruido europa mas veces que ninguna potencia exterior de ningun otro continente
> y la peña temiendo a los chinos, a los aliens o a los asteroides
> 
> son basicamente como pedro sanchez pero las salchichas que comen no son la de begoño



Esta imagen muchas veces acaba circulando por 4chan y resume muy bien lo que dices sobre Alemania.


----------



## angongo (23 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Nos han engañado como a chinos.
> 
> Ahora tienen ciencia, tecnologia, universidades muy por encima de la media mundial, mano de obra cualificada y mucha pasta.
> 
> Punto, set y partido.



.....Y campeonato.-


----------



## alas97 (23 Ene 2022)

Zaylon dijo:


> Esta imagen muchas veces acaba circulando por 4chan y resume muy bien lo que dices sobre Alemania.



Me parto la caja


----------



## noseyo (23 Ene 2022)

Se tendría que fusilar a todo político europeo que está untado y dejó a Europa en la ruina vendiéndola a China y con una epidemia inventada para asesinar a gente y undir la economía


----------



## noseyo (23 Ene 2022)

Hace 30 años china solo fabricaba bicicletas , gracias a las políticas europeas y americanas de trasladar fábricas a China de materias primas estamos como estamos , que pasó que les copiaron todo y venden a perdidas imposible jugar a ese juego con los salarios de Europa y Estados Unidos


----------



## Mateo77 (23 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tampoco te creas que les enseñamos los planes del diseño del último microprocesador ARM. Esas técnicas las conoce hoy día hasta un retrasado mental en el más atrasado de los países en vías de crecimiento.











Esperpento en ARM China: el CEO despedido no se va y toma el control para enfrentarse a su matriz, ARM


En 2016 ARM desplegó su división en el gigante asiático. Aunque el nombre oficial es Anmou Technologies, todo el mundo se refirió a ella como ARM China. ARM...




www.xataka.com


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Ene 2022)

no se polia de sabelse


----------



## pocholito (23 Ene 2022)

China siempre ha sido primera potencia mundial lo del siglo XXI y XX fue un espejismo en la historia mundial guerras del opio para debilitarla invasión japonesas .....
Han vuelto donde siempre han estado


----------



## pocholito (23 Ene 2022)

Yo ya lo compro todo en Aliexpress todoas barato y de buena calidad


----------



## jorobachov (23 Ene 2022)

La culpa es de jitler y de la ultraderesha


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo que hace dos décadas se hizo mucho ruido con la creación del euro.
Se esperaba de forma clara e inequívoca que la Unión Europea se convirtiera en superpotencia
a la altura de EEUU en algunas décadas. La UE era China antes de que China fuera China 
(con la diferencia de que en Occidente había entusiasmo por el hecho).

Después de una década de un comienzo prometedor (pero por debajo del bombo), quedó claro
que no había ninguna posibilidad de que la UE se acercara siquiera a EE.UU. en términos de
poder geopolítico. El momento decisivo llegó con la crisis de 2008, que sufrió más que EE.UU:
quedó claro que era provincia del Imperio , no socio en igualdad de condiciones. El último clavo
en el ataúd de la UE llegó con el colapso de Grecia de 2011 (una continuación de las secuelas
de la crisis de 2008), que puso fin a cualquier ambición imperialista seria de Alemania. El Brexit 
(2016) representó el colapso de la UE en sí mismo, materializado en términos concretos (pérdida
de un miembro, pérdida de población y territorio para el Imperio Americano).

La situación en Europa sigue deteriorándose. Mi opinión es que la UE (la Península Europea) 
se parecerá cada vez más al SE de Asia: una zona geopolíticamente importante/estratégica
con mucha influencia, pero periférica al final del día, deberíamos esperar un cambio de estilo
correspondiente en la política exterior europea: de una ambiciosa (imperial) a una de "lanzar 
una superpotencia contra la otra para lograr el equilibrio y la estabilidad en la región", como ya 
es tradicional en el SE de Asia.

Europa tenderá a ser cada vez más espinosa en medio de las superpotencias, EEUU y China 
(todavía no considero que China sea una verdadera superpotencia, sigue siendo un país tercer
Mundo en el fondo, pero puede llegar a serlo si sigue la senda socialista marcada).


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Ene 2022)

China no es autosuficiente en recursos ni energia. Alemania controla el mercado europeo, y tiene cierto acceso al mercado americano y ruso. No veo a Alemania muy debilitada en este aspecto. Tiene grandes carencias y muchos problemas en otras aréas, pero no veo a China generando problemas a Alemania


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (23 Ene 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Occidente está acabado, y no es culpa de los chinos, todo lo malo nos lo hemos buscado nosotros solitos democráticamente.
> 
> Si China nos ha sacado ventaja es porque nosotros nos hemos dedicado a imprimir dinero, repartir paguitas, contratar funcivagos para que miren las musarañas, cargarnos el mercado laboral con derechitos laborales, saboteado la productividad de nuestras empresas y llenado todo de regulaciones, licencias, impuestos y tasas hasta para vender un paquete de pipas. Todos quieren ecologismo y justicia social, pero nadie quiere asumir las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Pueden cerrar el hilo.


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hay que ser tontos, pero que muy tontos, y ahora los chinos son los adalides del libre mercado cuando ellos son lo más proteccionista. Jetas un rato.



Puro cinismo, como los políticos franceses, que predican la liberación de la economía para países del tercer mundo y países en vías de desarrollo en cuanto pisan moqueta en el FMI mientras mantienen en Frnacia como estatales todas sus compañias, con el objetivo de comprar las de los paíes en vías de desarrollo a valor de saldo. Y cuando alguna como Danone o Carrefour suena el run-run de compra pues se declaran "estratégicas".


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un detalle de los que muy pocos mencionan es que los países
> que han desarrollado el espíritu colectivo en sus sociedades
> son los que están saliendo airosos de las crisis sistémicas.
> No hay mas que ver cuales son los que mejor se enfrentan
> ...



Sociedades colectivizadas: China, Corea, Japón, Israel, Suiza ... Hasta hace poco Alemania, Escandinavos, ..


----------



## Silvestre (23 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Puro cinismo, como los políticos franceses, que predican la liberación de la economía para países del tercer mundo y países en vías de desarrollo en cuanto pisan moqueta en el FMI mientras mantienen en Frnacia como estatales todas sus compañias, con el objetivo de comprar las de los paíes en vías de desarrollo a valor de saldo. Y cuando alguna como Danone o Carrefour suena el run-run de compra pues se declaran "estratégicas".



Prefiero la postura de los franceses a la de nuestros gobernantes, que un poco más y nos dejan sin tan siquiera ropa interior.


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Es que no hubo conspiraciones, China se hizo rica a costa de ganar poco y trabajar mucho, y después hizo lo que llevamos haciendo en Europa desde hace siglos



En realidad no hay otro secreto del éxito: Trabajar, trabajar y sobre todo honradez. El problema radica en sociedades corruptas hasta el tuétano que buscan el pelotazo y desincentiban el trabajo o peores todavía, donde el listo de turno roba los beneficos del trabajo de los otros. Estas últimas jamás podrán salir del pozo de la miseria moral y económica.


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> China siempre ha sido primera potencia mundial lo del siglo XXI y XX fue un espejismo en la historia mundial guerras del opio para debilitarla invasión japonesas .....
> Han vuelto donde siempre han estado



Pero la diferencia es que han estado mirándose el ombligo más de 2-3.000 años. Con que solo hubieran tenido la mitad de visión y ambición que los ingleses no habría hoy en el mundo otra nación que China.


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Recuerdo que hace dos décadas se hizo mucho ruido con la creación del euro.
> Se esperaba de forma clara e inequívoca que la Unión Europea se convirtiera en superpotencia
> a la altura de EEUU en algunas décadas. La UE era China antes de que China fuera China
> (con la diferencia de que en Occidente había entusiasmo por el hecho).
> ...



La Europa de hoy es un calco del "Primer Reich" o del Sacro-Imperio Románico-Germánico, es decir, un "ente" de estados soberanos carente de unidad política alguna. Así estuvieron más de mil años mientras Francia los mangoneaba.


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

Silvestre dijo:


> Prefiero la postura de los franceses a la de nuestros gobernantes, que un poco más y nos dejan sin tan siquiera ropa interior.



Con la mentalidad francesa aplicada España jamás hubieramos abandonado la top-five naciones más importantes del mundo. Cuidado digo mentalidad francesa, no franceses mandando en España, que es una de las razones de nuestra decadencia.


----------



## Pedrolas (23 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Engañado?
> 
> Mas bien los politicos occidentales traidores se han vendido a China.
> 
> De todas maneras los alemanes son los mejores ingenieros del mundo.Si se les pasa por la punta del cipote reconstruyen su industria en pocos años y le pegan una patada en los huevos a los copistas chinos.



Los españoles tampoco son malos (antes de Bolonia al menos), pero no les dejan hacer cosas.


----------



## Cabrea2 (23 Ene 2022)

A ver si aprovechan ese minuto de cordura y les da por expulsar a los inmigrantes ilegales.


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Ene 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> ¿Cómo actuar ante China? - YouTube
> 
> Manda cojones. Ahora se dan cuenta que a sido un error, China les ha robado todo y ahora seran los Chinos los que lideraran la construcción de maquinaria, sector que han dominado los alemanes desde hace un montón de años. Que estupidos, ahora la riqueza se ira de Europa hacia China y mientras su clase media aumenta la nuestra disminuye. Que imbéciles.



La AVARICIA rompe el saco.
Uno de fuera vendrá que de tu casa te echará.


----------



## Furymundo (23 Ene 2022)

Europa es la gente. 
el territorio es secundario.


----------



## FranMen (23 Ene 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> ¿Cómo actuar ante China? - YouTube
> 
> Manda cojones. Ahora se dan cuenta que a sido un error, China les ha robado todo y ahora seran los Chinos los que lideraran la construcción de maquinaria, sector que han dominado los alemanes desde hace un montón de años. Que estupidos, ahora la riqueza se ira de Europa hacia China y mientras su clase media aumenta la nuestra disminuye. Que imbéciles.



Tanto se han dado cuenta que han hecho dimitir al militar que así lo a afirmado:





Germany Roiled By "Political Earthquake": Navy Chief Resigns After Saying "Putin Deserves Respect", Warning China Is "Not A Nice Country" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Cabrea2 (23 Ene 2022)

No, me refiero a los que estamos importando y pagandoles un sueldo.

¿ crees que si de verdad vinieran a trabajar iban a venir tantos?


----------



## Furymundo (23 Ene 2022)

te equivocas rojo traidor.
por mal que te pese 
eres Europa. 

eso es la Union Europea

pero siendo un rojo traidor 
para que desengañarte de tus propias mentiras verdad ? 

prefiero hablarle a la pared.


----------



## Svl (23 Ene 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> ¿Cómo actuar ante China? - YouTube
> 
> Manda cojones. Ahora se dan cuenta que a sido un error, China les ha robado todo y ahora seran los Chinos los que lideraran la construcción de maquinaria, sector que han dominado los alemanes desde hace un montón de años. Que estupidos, ahora la riqueza se ira de Europa hacia China y mientras su clase media aumenta la nuestra disminuye. Que imbéciles.



Hay que ver que los Chinos ahora aparecen por los Urales y con ganas de sangre. Disfruten lo deslocalizado!.


----------



## Felson (23 Ene 2022)

Los chinos son los que se empiezan a preguntar si ha sido un error colaborar con esos otros chinos que gobiernan China (eso sí, en cuanto se lo empiezan a preguntar aparecen muertos, suicidados o fallecidos por Covid).


----------



## Svl (23 Ene 2022)

_Random_ dijo:


> Se deja de comerciar con China y se van a tomar por culo, ya ves tú qué problema.



No podemos. Somos dependientes en cientos de productos insustituibles. 

Porque China puede aplicar una política Covid-0 y el resto del mundo no? Porque lo fabrican todo y pueden cerrarse en sí mismos.

Nosotros tuvimos la sociedad cerrada 1 mes y casi caemos en el colapso.


----------



## Felson (23 Ene 2022)

En la historia, la verdadera historia, las cosas suceden por cuestiones más prosaicas, no por las que mencionan los libros de historia, al menos en un tal alto grado. Por ejemplo, para que sirva de ejemplo (y valga la rebuznancia), el cuartel de la gestapo en Berlín, cuando Hitler se suicida, pasó, al día siguiente de la caída de Berlín en manos rusas, a ser el centro de control de la policía política de los rusos, sin cambiar siquiera a sus funcionarios, que siguieron ejerciendo su labor para sus nuevos amos con el mismo entusiasmo y afanamiento. En el mismo edificio, con las mismas mesas y utensilios de oficina. Eso es lo que podemos esperar de nuestros inspectores de trabajo, de nuestros inspectores de hacienda y demás funcionarios que nos piden adscripción al régimen actual en base a que ellos lo serán a cualquier otro régimen que les siga garantizando su salario, aunque sea de sangre, pero siempre bajo nuestro sacrificio.


----------



## t_chip (23 Ene 2022)

A esos los trataron como nosotros deberíamos tratar a los que vienen, dejándolos morir de asco en las playas, tras una alambrada, para que se vayan por donde han venido, y si alguno se queda, que sea el que nos interese a nosotros, y para dar el callo al máximo, no para chupar paguitas o sanidad gratuita, ni para pedir en la puerta del Ahorramás, payaso soplapollas.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mike69 (23 Ene 2022)

Igual que antes copiaban los japoneses, y antes de estos los copiones eran los usanos. 

Han descubierto la rueda.

Es el precio a pagar por deslocalizar tu producción. 

Y la colaboración con el Nuevo Orden Ñordo les va a suponer destruir su industria.

Ya ha empezado con la industria automovilística.



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Cosme Oriol (23 Ene 2022)

Siempre nos quedará Japon


----------



## RFray (23 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



Sí, los engañaron coma a occidentales chinos.

Lo curioso es que entonces se comentaba que algunas partes del proceso de fabricación supuestamente eran un secreto industrial, y que no se habían mostrado anteriormente a ningún español ajeno a la empresa. Realmente no sé si esto era verdad, y casi me gustaría pensar que no lo era, porque de ser así no creo que San Darwin se apiade de nuestros pellejos.


----------



## Supermanises (23 Ene 2022)

Pues nose... viendo a los chinos en España... pff los veo muy secos, con poco genio. Muy insectos por mucho que copien, nunca van a tener el genio que tenemos aqui. Eso si , ay que cerrarles el grifo y haverlos alimentado a sido un error pues son unos totalitarios de cuidado.


----------



## SBrixton (23 Ene 2022)

Mateo77 dijo:


> Yo no creo que haya gobiernos en la sombra per sé. Lo que ocurre es que los poderes en la sombra intentan medrar siempre a costa del poder real, aprovechando sus debilidades. La democracia es el modelo perfecto para que estos poderes en la sombra se hagan muy fuertes. Una razón es la que se ha dicho, que el gobernante solo se preocupa por el corto plazo, tanto buscando la reelección con medidas efectistas como buscando afianzar su propia situación una vez salga del poder. Otra debilidad es que es fácil establecer lobbies para influenciar a los políticos (mediante sobornos o subvenciones) y para influenciar a los votantes (mediante los medios).
> 
> Con las democracias se ha conseguido descristianizar la sociedad, y el resultado es que cada cual mira por si mismo y su familia. De la mano de la desaparición de los gobiernos estables en el tiempo ha venido la desaparición del gobierno de la enseñanza de Cristo, y el resultado es el que tenemos. El problema es sistémico, y está en el orden surgido de las revoluciones, tanto el burgués-liberal como el comunista-colectivista.



Lamento que le hayn dado pocos thanks a su post, porque sin duda eso que indica es la clave no solo en este tema, si no en todo lo que nos concierne en las ultimas decadas de Europa, posiblemente en Japon y Occeania tambien. Incluso en EE.UU., pero en este caso al ser la potencia hegemonica se habra hecho de otra forma para conseguir lo mismo.

El pueblo sencillo sinembargo ve conspiraciones complejas y bien establecidas cuando en realidad es el Sistema. Democracias infantiles y la ideologia liberal son los mejores instrumentos para hacer las sociedades ingobernables. Asi el gran capital y las naciones con mas medios pueden meter mano donde quieran.

Y los liberales que tan frecuentes eran estos 30 años atras, no quieren comprender que estas son las consecuencias y el principal motivo por el cual sus ideas no merecian siquiera ser consideradas ni estudiar si eran muy utiles en otros aspectos, porque no se puede arriesgar lo sagrado que es la patria y Dios. 

(como patria me vale igual que sea España, la Peninsula, Europa o la Hispanidad, todas ellas son posibles y sagradas desde el momento que fueran patria. Ya que no es cuestion sentimental o de orgullo, es necesidad colectiva de organizacion interna y defensa ante otros colectivos)


----------



## SBrixton (24 Ene 2022)

Supermanises dijo:


> Pues nose... viendo a los chinos en España... pff los veo muy secos, con poco genio. Muy insectos por mucho que copien, nunca van a tener el genio que tenemos aqui. Eso si , ay que cerrarles el grifo y haverlos alimentado a sido un error pues son unos totalitarios de cuidado.



Los chinos no son nada del otro mundo, pero China si. Como lo ingleses, nada del otro jueves pero Inglaterra domino el mundo por 200 años porque se lo propuso, le puso astucia y le salio bien. 

Os obsesionais con ver las cosas desde el punto de vista de los individuos, pero el colectivo es una faceta humana superior. Observelo en el futbol, en la guerra, en la historia...


----------



## Orífero (24 Ene 2022)

¿Ahora se ponen esutpendos? Les han parasitado los yankis industrialmente desde la S.G.M. Se han quedado hasta con su oro.

Y ahora vienen con lo de siempre.


----------



## ashe (24 Ene 2022)

Tienen lo que se merece, el problema es cuando estos expanden su mierda al resto, como toda la ideologia NWO de mierda vigente

China solo vive del nepotismo occidental, si quitas eso el rollo de la china milenaria y tal (que es una farsa) se hundiría por si misma


----------



## Busher (24 Ene 2022)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Siempre es lo mismo. Todo lo que el comunismo toca se pudre.



Pues hombre... en este caso concreto creo que es el pais mas comunista el que ha doblado (pero bien) la mano a todos los demas no tan comunistas.


----------



## Mora (24 Ene 2022)

Tranquilidad que copiar y poner se al dia del copiado es facil, veremos ahora cuando tengan que competir en inovacion.Espero que hayan aprendido la leccion y occidente cuide sus recursos intelectuales y no tengamos ahora fuga de celebros a china.Asi como sus ordas de estudiantes en occidente para regresar a sus paises a aplicar conocimientos.Sumemos mas inversion en cyberseguridad en compañias top asi como denegar cualquier joinventure o compra de la industria mas sensible.Esos es lo que ahora fomanta china ya que conoce muy bien de su carencia en creatividad e inovacion.Solo tienen mucha pasta y mano de obra a tope pero eso no lo es todo a la hora de crear.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Ene 2022)

No fue un error, la globalizacion fue buena para Occidente hasta 2008.

En ese momento deberia haberse puesto aranceles y reindustrializar.

Pero como la elite que puede decidir eso sigue viviendo igual de bien o mejor.

Es mas facil administrar un pais de parados con paguitas, que un pais de trabajadores industriales que pueden cogerte por los cojones.


----------



## t_chip (24 Ene 2022)

Calla y rema, subnormal. 
Prueba a dejar de robar y trabaja un poquito.
Te sorprenderá comprobar que sentirse útil y no un parásito emboscado te hace sentir bien y te sube la autoestima, esa que tienes por los suelos desde que te cagó la vaga de tu madre.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2022)

Lo cierto en esta crisis que implica a Europa, es que comienzan a verse señales
que indican algún tipo de somnoliento despertar, de posible esperanza:

>el primer ministro aleman ha eludido una reunion con EEUU.
>Alemania ha rechazado unirse a EE.UU. y UK en el envío de armas a Ucrania.
>Alemania se ha negado a permitir que Estonia envíe sus armas alemanas a Ucrania.
>Los avione con armas del Reino Unido se desvían alrededor de Alemania
>El francés Macron dice que la UE debe iniciar su propio diálogo con Rusia sobre Ucrania
>Macron no ha atendido las llamadas de Blinken.
>La canciller alemana hablará de Rusia con el francés Macron el martes.

Como diría aquel castizo: "menos da una piedra"


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Ene 2022)

Mora dijo:


> Tranquilidad que copiar y poner se al dia del copiado es facil, veremos ahora cuando tengan que competir en inovacion.Espero que hayan aprendido la leccion y occidente cuide sus recursos intelectuales y no tengamos ahora fuga de celebros a china.Asi como sus ordas de estudiantes en occidente para regresar a sus paises a aplicar conocimientos.Sumemos mas inversion en cyberseguridad en compañias top asi como denegar cualquier joinventure o compra de la industria mas sensible.Esos es lo que ahora fomanta china ya que conoce muy bien de su carencia en creatividad e inovacion.Solo tienen mucha pasta y mano de obra a tope pero eso no lo es todo a la hora de crear.



La innovación de momento está en USA.
En Europa poco de eso tenemos.
No tenemos google,Facebook,Amazon,netflix,Tesla…

Solo nos dedicamos a hacer mejoras incrementales de tecnología del siglo XIX, estamos a expensas del resto e infiltrados hasta las trancas por el PCCh mientras seguimos siendo colonia usana.

Pase lo que pase, estamos jodidos. Es seguir con el mismo amo o cambiar a otro, nada más.


----------



## chemarin (24 Ene 2022)

Ya no hay tantas diferencias, mira con el tema covid, los chinos y los alemanes emplean parecidas medidas coercitivas, en Alemania ya se habla de vacunación obligatoria.


----------



## chemarin (24 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> No. El "saber hacer" no es tan facil de copiar.
> 
> Es como la informatica. Te pueden dar un codigo fuente bajado de github, pero entender lo que hace y como cambiar cosas sin que rompa es muy dificil si no tienes la documentacion y la experiencia.
> 
> ...



No se puede comparar la tecnología para fabricar jamones y la de fabricar procesadores, la primera es mucho más asequible.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

Te gusta mucho proyectar.


----------



## chavolero (24 Ene 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> ¿ Vosotros habeis visto Maquinas, Coches, Camiones , etc Chinos ? YO NO, digo maquinas de verdad con acero inoxidable y motores electricos o de combustion potentes.......cuando las veamos por Europa ya entonces hablamos, yo todo lo que veo de China es Puta mierda de plastico y electronica de 3-5 años de vida......BASURA.....



Yo sí las he visto, en China, para que las veas tú en Europa faltan no creo que mucho más de 4 o 5 años, de hecho precisamente este año van a entrar los primeros coches eléctricos chinos en España.


----------



## Calahan (24 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



Antes Japón hacía lo mismo. 
Tenían fama de mierda de productos.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

no jamas he negado la evidencia racial del pais
pero yo no formo parte de ella.


----------



## Calahan (24 Ene 2022)

Mateo77 dijo:


> Yo no creo que haya gobiernos en la sombra per sé. Lo que ocurre es que los poderes en la sombra intentan medrar siempre a costa del poder real, aprovechando sus debilidades. La democracia es el modelo perfecto para que estos poderes en la sombra se hagan muy fuertes. Una razón es la que se ha dicho, que el gobernante solo se preocupa por el corto plazo, tanto buscando la reelección con medidas efectistas como buscando afianzar su propia situación una vez salga del poder. Otra debilidad es que es fácil establecer lobbies para influenciar a los políticos (mediante sobornos o subvenciones) y para influenciar a los votantes (mediante los medios).
> 
> Con las democracias se ha conseguido descristianizar la sociedad, y el resultado es que cada cual mira por si mismo y su familia. De la mano de la desaparición de los gobiernos estables en el tiempo ha venido la desaparición del gobierno de la enseñanza de Cristo, y el resultado es el que tenemos. El problema es sistémico, y está en el orden surgido de las revoluciones, tanto el burgués-liberal como el comunista-colectivista.



Las democracias no tienen que ver con la atomizacion cultural ni la decristianización. 
Esto ha venido por el marketing que lleva muchas décadas lavando el cerebro a la gente y haciéndola irracional. Necesitan apelar al instinto para vender. 
Ésto ha ido degenerando la sociedad a lo largo del siglo XX y XXI.


----------



## Calahan (24 Ene 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> China siempre ha sido primera potencia mundial lo del siglo XXI y XX fue un espejismo en la historia mundial guerras del opio para debilitarla invasión japonesas .....
> Han vuelto donde siempre han estado



Volverán a dormirse. La soberbia asiática es grande. 
Lo mismo pasó en Japón.


----------



## Calahan (24 Ene 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> A ver si aprovechan ese minuto de cordura y les da por expulsar a los inmigrantes ilegales.



Y a los legales.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Ene 2022)

Vi el documental be water my friend de Bruce lee.
El decía que los occidentales se pensaban q los chinos eran gilipollas obedientes se les podía esclavizar etc.
Ahora tenéis las consecuencias.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## FOYETE (24 Ene 2022)

Ya lo profetizó Nietzsche, los países como Rusia y China serán las potencias más grandes.

Debido a la mentalidad progre de europa, el sabía que así no llegábamos a ningún sitio.


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Ene 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> ¿Cómo actuar ante China? - YouTube
> 
> Manda cojones. Ahora se dan cuenta que a sido un error, China les ha robado todo y ahora seran los Chinos los que lideraran la construcción de maquinaria, sector que han dominado los alemanes desde hace un montón de años. Que estupidos, ahora la riqueza se ira de Europa hacia China y mientras su clase media aumenta la nuestra disminuye. Que imbéciles.



Los alemanes dice...
Hace tiempo que los alemanes no existen su país está parasitado por los de (((siempre))), no en vano nuestra querida Merkel ( Kasner de soltera ) ganó un premio y una medalla por el servicio tan maravilloso que les ha hecho.


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Ene 2022)

Uy un CM de VOX que también trabaja para los de ((( siempre))).
Juas el tonto de foro Burbuja busca el premio maravilloso que recibió la Merkel.
*No sabes ni dónde tienes tu mano derecha o más bien te interesa negar realidades.
Memo.*


----------



## FOYETE (24 Ene 2022)

Su mentalidad es más fuerte que la nuestra, España hoy en día no la respeta nadie.
Somos un país de borregos, tú eres el vivo ejemplo con ese nick.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

deja de hacer el tonto.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo cierto en esta crisis que implica a Europa, es que comienzan a verse señales
> que indican algún tipo de somnoliento despertar, de posible esperanza:
> 
> >el primer ministro aleman ha eludido una reunion con EEUU.
> ...



Es que tarde o temprano hasta los más gilipollas se dan cuenta cuando se disparan en un pie y lo de Europa ya empezaba a pasar de castaño oscuro.


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Ene 2022)

Eres retrasado mental, así de claro.


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Ene 2022)

No será que eres pancho, me da que sí...           
¿ De dónde eres cuéntanos?


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

debes de tener menos de 20 años.


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Ene 2022)

Claro claro...¿ eres de ecuatoriano, venezolano...? cuéntanos.


----------



## Chaini (24 Ene 2022)

Los Chinos serán pronto los mayores accionistas de Daimler, fabricante de Mercedes Benz, si no lo son ya.


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Ene 2022)

Venga venga que nos digas de donde eres        porque tú si que no pasas por europeo ni pasarás.


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Ene 2022)

Que nos digas de dónde eres... ya sabemos que a ti no te consideran aleman ni europeo, pero vamos, ése eres tú.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

Mediterraneo ? eso es un mar


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

que puta pereza colega


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2022)

Lo primero que debiéramos que tener en cuenta, es que en el imperio hay brechas sangrando, 
una guerra fría, una disputa, una lucha.. entre elites económicas. Incluso en Europa, en Francia 
y Alemania. También la monarquía inglesa y sus banqueros tienen sus apuros y pendencias.

En el ejército USAno está ocurriendo algo que también ocurre en el ejército alemán: militares 
alertas y conscientes del tránsito a una nueva era multilateral desde una hegemonia dominante. 

En Europa, precisamente en Alemania, el capital industrial alemán de Hamburgo está presionando.
Esto explicaría la esquizofrenia alemana. Alemania definirá el momento de la caída del imperio
en el frente Europeo. El almirante de marras parece ser el emisor de la señal.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Ene 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> ¿Cómo actuar ante China? - YouTube
> 
> Manda cojones. Ahora se dan cuenta que a sido un error, China les ha robado todo y ahora seran los Chinos los que lideraran la construcción de maquinaria, sector que han dominado los alemanes desde hace un montón de años. Que estupidos, ahora la riqueza se ira de Europa hacia China y mientras su clase media aumenta la nuestra disminuye. Que imbéciles.



Los chinos han hecho lo que tendrían que haber hecho los españoles si los alemanes querían fabricar y vender aquí. Un mercado de 1.400 millones de personas es lo que tiene, que es muy apetitoso, pero no les salió gratis como en el XIX, o con España, a la que encima endeudaron: (3) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info

Pero a ti te parece bien lo que hizo tu país y Alemania con él, y mal lo que han hecho los chinos. ¿Imbecilidad? ¿Papanatismo? ¿Envidia? ¿Cojonismo extremo, que por supuesto incluye las tres anteriores?


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Recordemos el ejemplo de los jamones cuando una empresa china vino a España para que les enseñaran como funcionaba exactamente el secado y la creacion de jamones, para facilitar la certificacion
> 
> Se les enseño todo bajo la vaga promesa de pedidos enormes. Y el resultado fue que ahora los chinos hacen jamones y no compran afuera ni uno.
> 
> Y ahi no hubo elites, ni conspiraciones extrañas.



No es por dudar de ti, pero me extranya eso que dices.

Primero, los chinos llevan haciendo jamon desde tiempos inmemoriales







Aqui lo tienes. se llama jamon de jinhua. por si alguien lo quiere comprobar.

Segundo, este jamon, no se puede ni comparar con un jamon iberico, y esto lo saben hasta en China, tanto es asi que los chinos se pirran por un buen jamon de bellota, que se puede seguir comprando en cualquier supermercado con productos extranjeros. La competicion no esta con jamones chinos, que no estan ni se les esperan (en formato loncha listo para comer), sino con productos extranjeros de similar indole, por ejemplo el jamon de parma italiano.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Ene 2022)

En relacion al tema del hilo. 

Aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid, y que cierto almirante aleman ha dicho blablabla, nos cuentan que los alemanes nininini, y para probarlo nos dejan un enlace a un video de yutuf en espanyol, nada menos. Por lo menos nos podian haber dejado un enlace a un medio aleman, puestos a desinformar que menos que hacerlo con cierta verisimilitud. PEro ya ni eso, dar la razon a los borregos esperando a cambio su aprovacion, ya sea con zanquitos macacos o con votos atontaos en las proximas elecciones.


----------



## t_chip (24 Ene 2022)

???No tienes ninguna masa de personas a la que asesinar, o a la que mandar al gulag, que tienes que estar aquí molestando, puto comunista asesino de masas de mieeeerdaaaa????

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edgard (24 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Les han engañado como a chinos





Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> ¿Cómo actuar ante China? - YouTube
> 
> Manda cojones. Ahora se dan cuenta que a sido un error, China les ha robado todo y ahora seran los Chinos los que lideraran la construcción de maquinaria, sector que han dominado los alemanes desde hace un montón de años. Que estupidos, ahora la riqueza se ira de Europa hacia China y mientras su clase media aumenta la nuestra disminuye. Que imbéciles.



No se equivoquen, sabían muy bien lo que hacían. No creas que son tan tontos.

Simplemente que ahora se están haciendo las víctimas. Y aquí no ha pasado nada.

Quieren nuestra lástima y condescendencia, que digamos, os lo dijimos y tal. Eso no sirve de nada sino para crear mas ruido, división y en nuestro egocentrismo vamos a caer en su juego.


----------



## FOYETE (24 Ene 2022)

La puta madre, hacía tiempo que no me topaba con un retrasadito tan grande. Jajajaja puto paleto sucnormal


----------



## t_chip (24 Ene 2022)

Tonto al ignore.....!marchaaaandooo!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FOYETE (24 Ene 2022)

Estamos ante el portador de la verdad!! si es que eres retrasadito, paleto.


----------



## FOYETE (24 Ene 2022)

Pero si sólo dices gilipolleces, imbécil.


----------



## FOYETE (24 Ene 2022)

Lo que te digo, tonto perdido.
Vete a hacer el ridículo a otra parte, estás llenando el floro de vergüenza ajena. Patético


----------



## Mora (24 Ene 2022)

Publicar papers a fuerza bruta con gente y dinero fomentado por el partido como propaganda. La ciencia y prensa especializada ya aviso de ello que son papers de estudios con aplicaciones irrisorias o sin ningun valor solo cargan de trabajo estas instituciones y revistas inutilmente.
Paper de el como afecta el cambio climatico a las hormigas o como caga el pez globo,etc…
Asi que mas papers no significa mas inovacion si no la calidad y aplicaciones de estos estudios.
Pero si hsta los laboratorios donde se les escapo el virus se hicieron con ayuda francesa y usana.
La mayoria de centrales nucleares de ultima tecnologia se las montan los franchutes.

Eso si luego hacen lo que Le salen de los cojones se saltan los protocoles e indicaciones que estos ingenieros etc… les dan y tienes virus escapados y fugas en las centrales .
Hasta el proximo pollo que monten.


----------



## Mateo77 (24 Ene 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Las democracias no tienen que ver con la atomizacion cultural ni la decristianización.
> Esto ha venido por el marketing que lleva muchas décadas lavando el cerebro a la gente y haciéndola irracional. Necesitan apelar al instinto para vender.
> Ésto ha ido degenerando la sociedad a lo largo del siglo XX y XXI.



Primero degeneraron los intelectuales y la burguesía, luego lo traspasaron a las masas.


----------



## Mateo77 (24 Ene 2022)

No se sigue al Papa sino a Dios.

Llamo degenerar a apartarse de Dios y hacer que otros se aparten de Dios. Primero se hace con la excusa de glorificar al ser humano, pero dado que no hay otra gloria para el hombre que ser hijo de Dios (en Cristo) se acaba equiparando al hombre con los animales y hasta se arrasa con la naturaleza. Sin Dios el ser humano se convierte en una plaga, en enemigo de sí mismo y del resto de las criaturas. O, para ser más precisos, el error no es estar "sin Dios", porque siempre se tiene un dios, sea la razón, el placer, o cualquiera de las caracterizaciones incompletas de Dios que se dan en otras religiones y sectas. El error es desviarse de Dios para ir tras algún ídolo, y este error siempre se paga en términos de caos y sufrimiento. A esto lo llamo degenerar. Primero degeneraron los intelectuales y la burguesía y luego manipularon y esclavizaron a las masas para utilizarlas en su intento de usurpación del poder.

Por suerte todo apunta a que esta época maldita llega a su fin.


----------



## FOYETE (25 Ene 2022)

Tu ano si que está abierto, maricón de mierda.
Venga sigue poniendo más tonterías de retrasadito, se nota que te lo pasas bien pensando que eres súper inteligente, si vieras lo ridículo que eres te suicidarías ipso facto. 
Acabe con su sufrimiento y el de todos los que se topan contigo.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Ene 2022)

Entonces, eres judio?


----------

